

Intelligence is overrated....What you really need to succeed - brucejaywallace
http://www.forbes.com/sites/keldjensen/2012/04/12/intelligence-is-overrated-what-you-really-need-to-succeed/

======
kator
Fairly light article but it makes a point I keep trying to mentor my geek
friends on all the time. I often say "I'm just dumb enough to be successful".
We all know really smart high IQ people who float with their heads in the
clouds and never get anything done.

Another real issue in technology is that technologists have a real tendency to
think the rest of the world is full of idiots because they can't code. That
causes all sorts of sad and frustrating situations. We all have to realize
that intelligence can't be judged by your ability to code or how many
languages you can code in. I code across many systems, many languages and have
done that for 30 years now and I have met many brilliant people who have a
hard time using their iPhone. Often my partnerships and relationships with
those people have proven to be some of the more rewarding relationships I've
had in my life.

